# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Candy] δεν ανοίγει το πορτάκι του απορρυπαντικού

## Κώστας Κ.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω το πηνίο που δίνει εντολή να ανοίξει το πορτάκι του απορρυπαντικού, ή αλλάζει ολόκληρο; Πλυντήριο πιάτων Candy futura CDF 625A-S

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πηνίο θα βρεις πιθανά από άλλη χαλασμένη βαλβίδα που δεν έχει καεί το πηνίο.
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?part...11#prettyPhoto
βλέποντας αναλυτικά τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες φαίνονται ίδιες στα πηνία
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=1#prettyPhoto
με την διαφορά ότι το μεταλλικό της βάσης του κάθε πηνίου διαφέρει , αν θεωρητικά μπορούσες να βγάλεις το πηνίο από την μεταλλική βάση που δεν ταιριάζει και βάλεις το καλό πηνίο στην δική σου βάση ίσως και να πάνε όλα καλά .
Τα πηνία αυτά βγαίνουν εύκολα μαζί με την μεταλλική βάση , απλά πιέζοντας τα πλαστικά αυτάκια που έχουν στην κορυφή του πηνίου και τα τραβάς έξω να βγουν.
Εάν πιάνουν τα χέρια μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις προσεκτικά το πηνίο από την άλλη μεταλλική βάση που πιθανά δεν ταιριάζει , στην δική σου βάση.

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

Το πηνίο της βαλβίδας πλυντηρίου ρούχων είναι ίδιο με αυτό της σαπουνοθήκης του πλυντηρίου πιάτων;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πιστεύω είναι ίδια τα πηνία σε διαστάσεις , θα μπορούσαν να μπουν άλλοι προβληματισμοί π.χ. αν το πηνίο του πλυντηρίου ρούχων έχει την ίδια επίσης εσωτερική διάμετρο (κενό τρύπα που κινείται ο πίρος) μέσα στο πηνίο / θα είναι στην σωστή φορά κίνησης του πίρου? / υπάρχει προβληματισμός να μπουν σε πιθανές συσκευές που τα πηνία αυτά οδηγούνται από πλακέτες? ή από μηχανικό εγκέφαλο? κτλ (δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τέτοιου είδους "εμπειρίες")

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

Άρα το καλύτερο είναι να το αφήσω έτσι και να βάζω απευθείας την ταμπλέτα (έτσι κι αλλιώς ταμπλέτα χρησιμοποιούμε) μέσα στο πλυντήριο...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το καλύτερο είναι να έχεις ζεστό νερό και να τα πλένεις στο χέρι όπως κάνω εγώ (αν και έχω 3 πλυντήρια πιάτων στην αποθήκη) σύστημα και οργάνωση θέλει για πλύσιμο στο χέρι.

----------


## Panoss

Καλά ρε Πέτρο και τότε γιατί έχεις 3 πλυντήρια;
Ή, για να το θέσω αλλιώς, γιατί ενώ έχεις  πλυντήρια τα πλένεις στο χέρι;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γιατί έχω μια φύση να μην πετάω χαλασμένα πράγματα εύκολα στους κάδους , ή βίδες εξαρτήματα από διάφορες άλλες συσκευές που δεν θα μπορείς να τις βρεις μελλοντικά (μοντέλα που δεν είναι σπάνιες μάρκες και που τα μοντέλα αυτά τα έχουν πολλοί).
Τα 3 αυτά πλυντήρια πιάτων προέκυψαν από άτομα που ήθελαν να τα πετάξουν και απλώς τα φύλαξα, το να φτιαχτούν αυτά είναι θέμα ρουτίνας π.χ τσιμούχα αντλίας , κολάρα κτλ. 
Και να τα έφτιαχνα , πάλι δεν τα πάω τα πλυντήρια πιάτων , καθώς είδα ότι με συστηματικό και οργανωμένο πλύσιμο στο χέρι ξεμπερδεύεις πολύ πιο γρήγορα .
Το πλύσιμο στο χέρι δυσκολεύει μόνο αν τα λερωμένα πιατικά τα έχεις αφήσει πολύ χρόνο και έχουν στεγνώσει τα λίπη βρωμιές , ενώ αν πλυθούν σύντομα στο χέρι είναι παιχνιδάκι , τόσο παιχνιδάκι που ο χρόνος που θα χάσεις για να τοποθετήσεις τα πιατικά μέσα σε μια συσκευή και κατόπιν να τα βγάλεις είναι ο ίδιος με το να τα πλένεις στο χέρι.

----------

mikemtb73 (12-12-19)

----------


## Panoss

Πσσσ.....καλά μιλάμε είσαι κορυφαία νοικοκυρά!  :Lol:

----------


## NICOLA

> Το πλύσιμο στο χέρι δυσκολεύει μόνο αν τα λερωμένα πιατικά τα έχεις αφήσει πολύ χρόνο και έχουν στεγνώσει τα λίπη βρωμιές , ενώ αν πλυθούν σύντομα στο χέρι είναι παιχνιδάκι , τόσο παιχνιδάκι που ο χρόνος που θα χάσεις για να τοποθετήσεις τα πιατικά μέσα σε μια συσκευή και κατόπιν να τα βγάλεις είναι ο ίδιος με το να τα πλένεις στο χέρι.


Αυτο λεω και γω στην αγαπη μου και μου δινει πληρωμενη απαντηση.''Ελα να τα πλυνεις'' :Mr. Green:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και που είναι το πρόβλημα? άσε την να νομίζει ότι με την συσκευή θα "ξεκουράζεται" καλύτερα (εννοείται ότι έχουμε κατασταλάξει κάθετα ότι η εργασία είτε στο χέρι είτε στην συσκευή είναι η ίδια).
Πάρε παράδειγμα ότι στην συσκευή δεν είναι εύκολο να βάλεις μια κατσαρόλα ή ένα τηγάνι , αυτά έτσι κι αλλιώς θα προετοιμαστούν στο χέρι και στον νιπτήρα (για να φύγουν τα χοντρά λίπη που βγαίνουν μόνο με σύρμα πιάτων) , ε εκεί μιας που πλένεις στον νιπτήρα το τηγάνι / κατσαρόλα , πλένε και ένα πιάτο να τελειώνουμε.

----------


## Panoss

Πέτρο δυο ξαδέρφες μου σου κάνουν πρόταση γάμου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.stixoi.info/stixoi.php?in...s&song_id=2639  :Tongue2: 
Να μου επιτρέψεις να κάνω από καρδίας ένα δώρο στις ξαδέρφες σου για να μην κουράζονται.
https://www.pswnia.gr/aygokoftis-10x8cm-mple-eggslicer

----------


## Panoss

Ξέρεις ΚΑΙ από αυγά; :W00t:  Έτσι που το πας αυτές θα ξεμαλλιαστούν για χάρη σου.

----------


## andyferraristi

> https://www.pswnia.gr/aygokoftis-10x8cm-mple-eggslicer


Που το θυμήθηκες αυτό ρε Πέτρο??? Πιτσιρίκι ήμουν και έψαχνα να βρω πως δουλεύει ...

----------

